# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  One more unique solution provided by Avator-Box Team(Huawei Tiino Sendtel)

## mohamed73

*30 Nov 2011: Huawei, Tinno, Sendtel . Original & Unique!! unlock solution released*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *models tested by Gsmsoluciones, j3soft, residentdenuevo,Oscaries and other Users!!!*  *Huawei*
G6610
G6610v (not going to suffer more)  *Tinno* T500
T670
T671v
TV990  *Sendtel*
TV500i   *How Unlock Network with New solution!!!* 
turn on our cell phone without simcard!
 write the following code
 * # 123456 * #
 We will get a message asking for permission to restart our phone
 I choose to accept or (depending on model) 
 wait a few seconds not remove the battery while you restart your phone.
 our phone has restarted and is already unlocked (unlock sp)  *Especial Solution* REPAIR TINNO TV990 damaged by other tools! (EXAMPLE) 
How repair Tinno TV990
Only Format & write this file!! Tinno-TV990_TINNO30_08A_GEMINI_PCB03_GPRS_MT6230_S02.rar  *Download Avator Box Suite Ver. 5.8.12 (22-11-2011)*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 Best Regards
 resident
 avator team (Colombia)
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *We are working hard!*

----------

